# Painting Scaffold



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

Hey, saw this on the way home from the site yesterday, thought we could all learn something. I suspect you painters could probably pick up some pointers from this guy as well on covering windows.  There was another stack of blocks under one leg of the step ladder, but the owner started glaring at me so I left .Rich


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 19, 2005)

See that yellow trim on the left... that's all sloppy because he/she was leaning waaaay out to reach as much as possible...

Hope they had a net...


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Look at the lower RH window! The whole pic is a disaster.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Looks like a union job to me. :cheesygri


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Yea Pro, they're all on break too! Again!


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

What?
What's the deal?
Looks fine to me
Looks like a job I was working on yesterday-....Hey!
That's me under the tree on the right taking a leak!
Cool!


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Seriously, that is some scary, ugly stuff right there


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

...or maybe...
My Avatar!


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Whoever did it is good at painting shingles and glass, lol!! :cheesygri


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

"I like what you did with the place."
Thats what I would say had I actually liked it. I hope they have health ins.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

LoL, I wonder if the whole stack is nailed to the ladder. :cheesygri


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

reveivl said:


> There was another stack of blocks under one leg of the step ladder, but the owner started glaring at me so I left .Rich


Okay, okay. I'm no painter. I admit it, but did you really need to stand out in front of the house and take pictures?


----------



## plumguy (May 29, 2005)

Nice trees!


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 19, 2005)

mdshunk said:


> Okay, okay. I'm no painter. I admit it, but did you really need to stand out in front of the house and take pictures?


yes he did. it has given me much amusement.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

_"Lady's and gentleman!....Hobo's and tramps!......Now the moment you've all been waiting for!"_

Guess you don't have to look to hard at that circus to find the clown.

Bob


----------



## Newton (Aug 15, 2005)

Man I knew there was ways to save some money...


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

You guys are way to finicky- he just needs to get back up there with a razor blade to clean the glass. Think of how much money he saved on masking tape, and time saved on cutting a clean line 

Bob


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Then lost it all on Hospital bills.

Bob


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

I especially love the two planks sticking out the window near the upper stack of bricks.

I'm guessing they got the homeowners kids to sit on the other end of those planks while the "acrobat" stood on the end!

Way to [email protected] funny!

You should have gone back during the day with a video camera and submitted the tape to one of those Funniest Video shows and won yourself some cash as you taped the idiots falling off that contraption.


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

> he just needs to get back up there with a razor blade to clean the glass


You'd stand on that thing with a razor blade?  

I wanted to show you what that contraption was sitting on, but the owner was looking mean and I left, so I guess catching them falling off it on video might have been frowned on. Rich.


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

I can be a jerk, I would have had to stand on the SIDEWALK (where it's legal) and take every picture I could get. And when I left, I'd mumble something about OSHA (maybe "I hope I can find my OSHA inspector report forms, 'cause OHHHHHH BOY  " or "I hope these pictures turn out, Inspector Jones will never believe me if they don't")


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

Yer prolly bigger'n I am, too. R.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Remember, OSHA only applies to business and this guy (HO, I hope) is free to go inside and sniff all of the paint thinner that he can handle.


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

Roger that :Thumbs: , I was assuming that this was the work of some lowballing "contractor" who can't afford scaffolding and the owner just happened to be out there at the time.


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 19, 2005)

DecksEtc said:


> I especially love the two planks sticking out the window near the upper stack of bricks.



LOL I didn't even notice that part! That must be for... added stability!


----------

